# Beaches to camp on, West Cornwall



## lewisp (Jul 25, 2014)

Im looking for beaches in West Cornwall which I can camp on with a group if friends. Preferably somewhere were there aren't a lot of people and easy parking.
Thanks


----------



## Idaho (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm guessing that you found easy parking and not many people were mutually exclusive.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 16, 2014)

Most beaches around here, where there is easy parking, you very quickly get a few flashes of full beam in your general direction.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 3, 2014)

Porthoustock. It's not sandy, but you can camp there close to the sea on the right of the beach as you look at it from the land, or take the coast path to the left of the beach and around the headland, next to the quarry is a decent spot for camping.


----------



## Miss Joey Bo (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm afraid you are not allowed to camp at Porthoustock.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 31, 2016)

The area around Godrevy might be possible - I seem to remember the car parks close in the evening but there's a lot of area for parking up. There's always the chance someone might appear during the night and move you on though.


----------



## Lisa Ellis (Jul 31, 2016)

Miss Joey Bo said:


> I'm afraid you are not allowed to camp at Porthoustock.


 We need to get it sorted Joey Bo!


----------



## two sheds (Jul 31, 2016)

The other one (I think) is Trevellas Cove near St. Agnes. If it's the one I'm thinking of it's lovely little place and fairly obscure but you can park up near the beach. No guarantees though about being moved on.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 1, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Porthoustock. It's not sandy, but you can camp there close to the sea on the right of the beach as you look at it from the land, or take the coast path to the left of the beach and around the headland, next to the quarry is a decent spot for camping.


is it possible to leave my litter scattered all over the floor there?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 1, 2016)

hehe yes good point - i meant to check with lewisp that they weren't going to leave anything behind.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 1, 2016)

.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 1, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> is it possible to leave my litter scattered all over the floor there?




It's positively encouraged.


----------



## Voley (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm at Lands End - weather conditions are vaguely apocalyptic. I pity any poor sod in a tent right now.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 1, 2016)

bit wet intit


----------



## Voley (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, unreal compared to yesterday.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 1, 2016)

indeed, i cut half the hedge yesterday


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 1, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's positively encouraged.


*types post code into sat nav and loads up boot with bin bags of nappies*


----------

